
Amazon Next Day Shipping Bug - le-mark
That&#x27;s all it can be a bug. Myself and two other people I know place orders with Amazon this week and paid for &quot;1 Day Shipping&quot;. When all of our orders went in, they were scheduled for delivery in 7 days! Luckily, I checked my order and changed the &quot;Delivery Speed&quot; to &quot;1 Day&quot; and finally got mine in two days total. My two friends weren&#x27;t as savy; one recieved thiers after 3 days, and the second is still waiting.<p>Has anyone else encountered this? I mean it makes sense given their volume that they&#x27;d punish less astute purchasers, but wow, really egregious behavior!
======
kawera
Same this week but on amazon.fr

